# What should I get my degree in?



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

There are 3 choices in the running: Nursing, Interior Design, and Early Childhood Education. I'm leaning toward the last 2.

My Dad suggested Nursing, but I'm not feeling good about it. What I want to do is: go to college, get a job, get married, and homeschool my kids. Early Childhood Education would help me with homeschooling. I thought about Interior Design because I like it, I'm good at it, and hopefully I could get a job doing it. 

Below are the online collages I've looked at:

http://www.collegeplus.org/majors
http://www.theinteriordesigninstitute.com/

What do you think? (Especially if you have experience in one of these areas.)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a big and serious decision. Not one I would be asking strangers on a forum about. You should research each one and talk with your family about it. You can get some opinions here, but remember to do what is best for YOU.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Just do your homework first. Many online collages give out degrees that are worthless, as do many "for profit" collages... Make sure they are accredited by your state or the federal government rather then some accreditation company nobody has ever heard of.

First and third choices can be a rewarding career, with number one likely having the best salary and benefits.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....do some research, praying and weigh against what your future plans are...In many cases like this, we already know what we want to do..we just want some one to confirm it ..I say go with your heart and gut...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> There are 3 choices in the running: Nursing, Interior Design, and Early Childhood Education. I'm leaning toward the last 2.
> 
> My Dad suggested Nursing, but I'm not feeling good about it. What I want to do is: go to college, get a job, get married, and homeschool my kids. Early Childhood Education would help me with homeschooling. I thought about Interior Design because I like it, I'm good at it, and hopefully I could get a job doing it.
> 
> ...


OK, one thing I have to ask you regarding nursing. Can you handle bad smells and sights? I'm not talking just normal poo and pee. But rank stuff, vomit, blood, puss, etc. I've known of people who started nursing school, got far, and at their first clinical, found out they couldn't stomach it.

It seems like nursing is so sugar coated. I'm not even a nurse, I'm a CNA at a nursing home (knocking out some prereqs for nursing school), but even I deal some some nasty stuff almost every day! You learn to be an automatic mouth breather. A lot of hospitals are cutting out CNAs, and nurses are doing direct care that we'd usually be doing for them.

But don't let that scare you off. All the nurses I know love it, and find it very rewarding. If you are a caring type of person who likes to take care of people, than it may be for you! Geriatrics is a field that needs nurses the most, but there are other fields like obstetrics and pediatrics, too, if adults aren't for you.

And if you decide on nursing, I'd seriously suggest becoming a CNA first. It helps a TON with establishing your confidence in direct patient care. You learn how to techniques you'll use your entire nursing career. And it'll look great on the college application, too. I know folks who work as a CNA whilst in nursing school to help PAY for nursing school (I'll be one of them, too!).

The absolute BEST nurses out there, hands down, are ones who were CNAs before becoming nurses. They understand how do to the 'grunt work' part of patient care, and respect their CNAs. The CNA to Nurses seem to be part of the health care _team_ environment, understanding that while a lot of work is done alone, some stuff just needs a team! More than once I've been trying to do a care on an aggressive resident, and having that nurse there to distract, be a second set of hands, etc. ensures it gets done properly and quickly with the least amount of distress to the resident. Can't tell you how many bruises I've gotten if I have to do a care on an aggressive resident alone (got my glasses broken once, too).


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> This is a big and serious decision. Not one I would be asking strangers on a forum about. You should research each one and talk with your family about it. You can get some opinions here, but remember to do what is best for YOU.


Definalty! I was just curious to see what people thought


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

GoatsLive said:


> Just do your homework first. Many online collages give out degrees that are worthless, as do many "for profit" collages... Make sure they are accredited by your state or the federal government rather then some accreditation company nobody has ever heard of.
> 
> First and third choices can be a rewarding career, with number one likely having the best salary and benefits.


I know many people who highly recommended College Plus (including Mike Pearl )

The interior design site I haven't looked into yet.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would recommend going into the medical field or technology field because those fields are ALWAYS growing and evolving. Out of your list I would suggest becoming a nurse, but I don't recommend getting just a CNA or LPN license because some hospitals are cutting those people out for financial reasons. I would suggest becoming an RN. It's a very rewarding job and you can pretty much pick what kind of people you want to deal with. If you want to work with old people, go to a nursing home. If you want to work with kids, go to pediatrician office. If you want to work with women, go to a gynecologist office.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If you get a Nursing license you are pretty much always guaranteed work. My mom was an RN. However I could not do that kind of work. I work in Mental health because we work on the mind not the body so generally don't have to deal with the gross side of things. 
Here is my advice, find out what job you will like doing that you can actually make a living at, and that there are actually jobs available in that field. 
A lot of times I see people get degrees in fields that are so competitive or so outdated that they can't find a job in that field and end up working in another field to get by and usually for less money. Choose something that is growing or at the very least a steady field. Health care and service industries will always be around. 
The interior design thing sounds good, but could you actually find work when you graduated? Find someone who works in each industry you are considering and talk to them about their experiences. I have found colleges want you to attend their school they will tell you much of what you want to hear, find out from people working in the field what the real story is.
Early Childhood education is another field that will always be there. Talk to some teachers there and see if how they describe their job jives with how you perceive the job. 
If you can go to career counseling do so, career counselors are trained to help you choose a career that suits your abilities, and interests. Some colleges offer this service free. 
And whatever you do, you decide, you pick, you really look for something YOU want to do, because you are the one that will end up having to do it, day after day.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe I would think long and hard before I went into any kind of child education. My mother was a teacher for at least 31 years. She loved it, but she said she was very glad to be able to retire because of all of the government interference. There were so many rules, regulations, things the school had to do/couldn't do that it wasn't teaching anymore - it was basically just bs. Just my .02.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Sylvie - I have a couple pieces of advice given to me when I was making the same decision many years ago. Even though you want to get married and have kids you homeschool, make sure you have an occupation you can support yourself with. Things happen and always have a trade that makes enough money for you to survive to fall back on. Also, what you choose now doesn't have to be your occupation for life. I was reading an article about people changing professions 3 or 4 times in their lifetime being common. Lastly, although you love your dad and he is looking out for you obviously, make your own decision but be smart about it. Plan it out and then run your game plan past your dad. He might not like your choice, but he can help you perfect your game plan. Very best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I believe I would think long and hard before I went into any kind of child education. My mother was a teacher for at least 31 years. She loved it, but she said she was very glad to be able to retire because of all of the government interference. There were so many rules, regulations, things the school had to do/couldn't do that it wasn't teaching anymore - it was basically just bs. Just my .02.


If I got a degree in it, it would be because I want to homeschool my kids. I'm not going to teach in Public School; I know how it is as my dad is a public school teacher.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

phydough said:


> Sylvie - I have a couple pieces of advice given to me when I was making the same decision many years ago. Even though you want to get married and have kids you homeschool, make sure you have an occupation you can support yourself with. Things happen and always have a trade that makes enough money for you to survive to fall back on. Also, what you choose now doesn't have to be your occupation for life. I was reading an article about people changing professions 3 or 4 times in their lifetime being common. Lastly, although you love your dad and he is looking out for you obviously, make your own decision but be smart about it. Plan it out and then run your game plan past your dad. He might not like your choice, but he can help you perfect your game plan. Very best of luck whatever you decide.


Thank you! Don't worry, my Dad isn't pushing the nursing, he just thinks it would be a good fit.

I'm really thinking about Interior Design..........


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a good dad too  You should tell him you want to be a police officer and see what he does. OHHHH, did my dad hit the ceiling. LOLLLL!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

phydough said:


> I had a good dad too  You should tell him you want to be a police officer and see what he does. OHHHH, did my dad hit the ceiling. LOLLLL!


:lol: I can imagine!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I decided--Nursing


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> I decided--Nursing


Well that just blew my post lol. As your going to school donate your time and a lot of it to anything nursing related. A friend of mine went got a degree in nursing. She was a single parent of 2 kids so wanted to make good money. Went to get a job and they all said the same thing. They didn't hire her on because lack of experience. Don't let that change your mind just keep that in the back of your mind. And I wish you luck


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes. Totally agree with above statement. Start volunteering at a hospital and when you get your CNA liscence start working somewhere ASAP. My aunt is in nursing school. She got her LPN lisence and isn't working at all. I think she's going to have a hard time finding a job when she gets her RN.


----------

